# The wheels of government go round & round.



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 14, 2015)

At this point I have nothing more to say.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2015)

"I won!" LOL!

I'm not surprised none of the drones sitting there laughed - people have an increasingly small sense of humor these days.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 6, 2016)

Some of those wheels aren't round.


----------

